
A high school student created a fake 2020 candidate. Twitter verified it - vo2maxer
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/28/tech/fake-twitter-candidate-2020/index.html
======
sharkmerry
I understand why they dont want to use officially filed candidates (though i
personally, think they should).

Checking for an ID for someone getting a blue checkmark seems like an easy
start though.

------
dirtydroog
Twitter is a joke. I don't know why anyone uses it.

